

Procrasdonate - pay websites by marking them TimeWellSpent - fragmede
https://procrasdonate.com/

======
clayward
TimeWellSpent is currently an "extra" feature. It combines seemlessly with the
ProcrasDonate charitable time management incentive. But hey, if you guys think
it's more worthwhile then maybe we should reevaluate our branding or
something.

~~~
diN0bot
y'all might also be interested in using the donate capability on top of your
existing rescue time data, if you're a RT user.
<https://procrasdonate.com/rt/signup/>

perhaps a good test would be to mashup Time Well Spent with rescue time data.

ps - the application proper is a firefox extension that tracks online
activities and automates donations to charities and content providers based on
ProcrasDonate and TimeWellSpent tagged websites.

pps - parent poster and i are founders of ProcrasDonate.

